# Looking for friends



## harvestmoon66 (May 17, 2020)

Just a nerd with depression and autism. I like anime, manga, reading, and writing. Pokemon fanfics to. I'm just in a slight slump. I'm Heather btw. wish you all the best. My fandoms are my little pony, Harry Potter, Steven universe, Pokemon, neopets, and gravity falls. I like you I love young adult books and fantasy a ton and I'm hoping to find long term friends. I'm in Ohio. Prefer discord but might text to. You all stay safe  ps: what manga/shows/ books/ are you all into?

Just friend please. I love my partner c:


----------



## harvestmoon66 (May 20, 2020)

Hi c:


----------



## harvestmoon66 (May 23, 2020)

Bloop


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 25, 2020)

Hi! Welcome to the forums! Guess I'm the very first one to react to your greetings..? 

To be honest, I guess your preferences aren't 100% fit, so I fear it won't be too easy to find your spot here. But anyways! Make yourself at home and maybe seek me for help if you need. And don't forget to pet me on the forehead... joking! X3

And in case you came for something that isn't here, peek around the forums to get a clue to what you can find here and what not. I saw some people came here for something that's not here. But worry not! I'm pretty sure even if you're wrong, you must have been misguided by 3rd party opinions. Hope you have fun here!

About the medias I like... I rarely watch mangas, but I like Made in Abyss. It makes me feel that the writer has experienced some and made it out as a setup, that I feel being understood somehow. Plus I like lab meat setups! (Cuz I am)


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

Welcome! What's your favorite fruit?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (May 25, 2020)

Hi there!

Many lovelies to befriend here!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (May 25, 2020)

Hi you all!


----------



## Eiji (May 25, 2020)

Hey I would be happy to be your friend.
Whenever you wanna talk just message me on site!

(or discord if you prefer)


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jun 6, 2020)

Does anyone read Pokemon fanfics?


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 6, 2020)

I do


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jun 6, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> I do


Awesome


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 6, 2020)

I even make fanfics of pokemon too


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jun 6, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> I even make fanfics of pokemon too


That's good c:


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 6, 2020)

Do you also read Animal Crossing fanfics?


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jun 7, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Do you also read Animal Crossing fanfics?


Haven't found any good ones yet


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh ok


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jun 28, 2020)

Boop


----------



## switches (Jun 30, 2020)

harvestmoon66 said:


> Haven't found any good ones yet



I present to you the best Animal Crossing fanfic in existence: lparchive.org: Animal Crossing Part #1 - WELCOME TO CAMP


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jul 1, 2020)

I'll check it out


----------



## Anna (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello there!


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jul 2, 2020)

Well,  you've certainly come to the right place. Here at the FurAffinity Forums, we have a wide variety of friends to choose from! :3


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jul 2, 2020)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Well,  you've certainly come to the right place. Here at the FurAffinity Forums, we have a wide variety of friends to choose from! :3


Aww! Yeah!!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jul 2, 2020)

Anna said:


> Hello there!


Hi!


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello all.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Nov 22, 2020)

I finally got a switch :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2020)

Eeey, another Anime and Manga fan!

Hiii! :>


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Nov 22, 2020)

Man I haven't been on here for a while since I am busy with college after all.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi  I hope college is well


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Man I haven't been on here for a while since I am busy with college after all.


Oh, hey. ^^

*boops*


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Nov 22, 2020)

It is even though I will be taking 1 or 2 classes next semester.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Nov 22, 2020)

*Boops Yakamaru back*


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Nov 29, 2020)

Does anyone have snap? I downloaded it again and want a reason to use it


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm kind of feeling oot of it :c


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

I have autism.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Dec 11, 2020)

harvestmoon66 said:


> Hi c:





Jaredthefox92 said:


> I have autism.


Hey! :3 cool and what are your hobbies?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

harvestmoon66 said:


> Hey! :3 cool and what are your hobbies?



I have a lot, I play videogames, work on Warhammer models, run outside, play with my pet dogs, I shoot guns, I also roleplay and write. Plus I draw artwork.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Dec 11, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I have a lot, I play videogames, work on Warhammer models, run outside, play with my pet dogs, I shoot guns, I also roleplay and write. Plus I draw artwork.


Cool c:


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

harvestmoon66 said:


> Cool c:



I have a FA page too:









						Artwork Gallery for Jaredthefox92 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Hey, it's Jaredthefox92 from Deviantart. I just made this account because I forgot about my old one.




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Dec 20, 2020)

Boop


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Dec 25, 2020)

happy holidays c:


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello I'm new too. Autism (Asperger's) here to and a cocktail of other things. Not sure what other fandoms but I like fantasy and classic literature.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Dec 27, 2020)

malefeetguy said:


> Hello I'm new too. Autism (Asperger's) here to and a cocktail of other things. Not sure what other fandoms but I like fantasy and classic literature.


Hi! And how are you?


----------



## Plitheon (Dec 27, 2020)

Well, uh, dm me I guess.


----------



## Lenago (Dec 27, 2020)

Yo!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jan 2, 2021)

Boop


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 2, 2021)

harvestmoon66 said:


> Hi! And how are you?


Sorry for late reply missed response somehow. I could be better I am writing as of now at the same time as practicing art and music hopefully I can get a living in a creative field since I function the best in them due to mental illnesses.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jan 2, 2021)

malefeetguy said:


> Sorry for late reply missed response somehow. I could be better I am writing as of now at the same time as practicing art and music hopefully I can get a living in a creative field since I function the best in them due to mental illnesses.


That’s so cool and I hope you’ll get in


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi!


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 18, 2021)

owo


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 18, 2021)

harvestmoon66 said:


> Hi!


hi :3


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Mar 31, 2021)

I’m kind of numb..


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## harvestmoon66 (Mar 31, 2021)

Lol ^^


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Apr 30, 2021)

Does anyone like stardew valley


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jun 30, 2021)

Hello c:


----------



## Zehlua (Jun 30, 2021)

ZynBells #5061 you seem pretty cool!


----------



## Zehlua (Jun 30, 2021)

harvestmoon66 said:


> Does anyone like stardew valley


MEEEEEEEE


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Sep 19, 2021)

Hello ~^^


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 23, 2021)

harvestmoon66 said:


> Hello ~^^


hi hello.
i'm new to the website so i don't have any friends here yet either.
nice to met you.


----------



## AvalonChi (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi,I would love to be your friend. My name is Alex_Stone on FA. I have Asperger’s


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi! Tomorrow is my birthday:3


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hi!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 12, 2022)

harvestmoon66 said:


> Hi!


Hello, I added you on discord a while back, we just haven't really spoke in a while. I really just somewhat got back into it more recently. How've you been?


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Feb 12, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Hello, I added you on discord a while back, we just haven't really spoke in a while. I really just somewhat got back into it more recently. How've you been?


Hi! Feel free to dm here or discord! I’m well to and you!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 12, 2022)

harvestmoon66 said:


> Hi! Feel free to dm here or discord! I’m well to and you!


That's good to hear!

I'm sorry for being shitty and not PMing you in a while, I just kind of bounced and stopped socializing with many people. 

As far as how I've been, things could be better, tbh. Thank you.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Feb 12, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> That's good to hear!
> 
> I'm sorry for being shitty and not PMing you in a while, I just kind of bounced and stopped socializing with many people.
> 
> As far as how I've been, things could be better, tbh. Thank you.


Good to hear indeed:3 I can understand! No worries:3 aww… I hope thy get better!youre welcome


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Mar 27, 2022)

boop


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 27, 2022)

harvestmoon66 said:


> boop


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hi!!^^


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Apr 30, 2022)

Hi ^^


----------



## Tod the fox (May 1, 2022)

Hi, I'm looking for a friend I can become close too.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (May 1, 2022)

Tod the fox said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a friend I can become close too.


Hi! What are your hobbies?


----------



## Tod the fox (May 1, 2022)

Playing tf2, making short stories and poetry, poker, maybe horology in the future, guitar practice from time to time, makeup perhaps, ect. How about you?


----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (May 24, 2022)

Never not looking for new friends! Hey Lunula, I'm Nutmeg! A 22 year old Bi Panda guy, Ilove writing fantasy and sci-fi stories and I try my best to draw whenever i can sit down and practice lol, I love movies like alien and jurassic park and play tons of games on steam. I spend a ton of time outside hiking and camping and love to study wiccan practices and herbalism. hit me up and let's get to know eachother!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jun 5, 2022)

Hi!!


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 5, 2022)

harvestmoon66 said:


> Just a nerd with depression and autism. I like anime, manga, reading, and writing. Pokemon fanfics to. I'm just in a slight slump. I'm Heather btw. wish you all the best. My fandoms are my little pony, Harry Potter, Steven universe, Pokemon, neopets, and gravity falls. I like you I love young adult books and fantasy a ton and I'm hoping to find long term friends. I'm in Ohio. Prefer discord but might text to. You all stay safe  ps: what manga/shows/ books/ are you all into?
> 
> Just friend please. I love my partner c:


High, Heather! You sound cool. As for my interests: I don't read much manga, but I want to read more in the future. Shows I like are beastars, Pokemon, and my little pony. Some books I like are wings of fire, warriors, and bravelands.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jun 5, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> High, Heather! You sound cool. As for my interests: I don't read much manga, but I want to read more in the future. Shows I like are beastars, Pokemon, and my little pony. Some books I like are wings of fire, warriors, and bravelands.


Hiya!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jun 18, 2022)

Hi!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jul 20, 2022)

Hi!!


----------



## Obvious-Anon (Jul 25, 2022)

Hello!! sorry for being 2 months late lol but welcome!! I saw you read Pokémon fanfic, which Pokémon is your favorite? o:


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jul 26, 2022)

Obvious-Anon said:


> Hello!! sorry for being 2 months late lol but welcome!! I saw you read Pokémon fanfic, which Pokémon is your favorite? o:


Oh I do c: it’s eevee and Togepi


----------



## Obvious-Anon (Jul 26, 2022)

harvestmoon66 said:


> Oh I do c: it’s eevee and Togepi


Oh cute!! I have a soft spot for ghost types, specifically Chandelure ^^


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Jul 26, 2022)

harvestmoon66 said:


> Just a nerd with depression and autism. I like anime, manga, reading, and writing. Pokemon fanfics to. I'm just in a slight slump. I'm Heather btw. wish you all the best. My fandoms are my little pony, Harry Potter, Steven universe, Pokemon, neopets, and gravity falls. I like you I love young adult books and fantasy a ton and I'm hoping to find long term friends. I'm in Ohio. Prefer discord but might text to. You all stay safe  ps: what manga/shows/ books/ are you all into?
> 
> Just friend please. I love my partner c:


I can relate to you but im not a nerd im a weakness of society.


----------



## Akima (Jul 26, 2022)

harvestmoon66 said:


> I finally got a switch :3


What's your switch friend code


----------



## Antalese (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm late but still wanted to welcome you. New to the Fandom as welll. My name is Antalese (He/him, They/Them) 25yrs also looking for friends.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Aug 21, 2022)

Antalese said:


> I'm late but still wanted to welcome you. New to the Fandom as welll. My name is Antalese (He/him, They/Them) 25yrs also looking for friends.


Hi!!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Sep 14, 2022)

Heyo ^^


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 15, 2022)

Maybe following more folks would lead 2 more friend interactions?


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Nov 7, 2022)

Hi hi.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Dec 1, 2022)

Happy holidays c:


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 1, 2022)

You got a friend in me


----------



## redhusky (Dec 3, 2022)

After two years you STILL haven't told me what your favorite fruit is! O_O


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Dec 3, 2022)

redhusky said:


> After two years you STILL haven't told me what your favorite fruit is! O_O


I love pears


----------



## redhusky (Dec 3, 2022)

harvestmoon66 said:


> I love pears


The two year long wait has ended! I can die happy now. *Dies*


----------

